# Fruits and Veg for Harvest Mice



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am getting Harvest mice and just making final arrangements, ordering food etc. :flrt:

I have been told Harvest Mice can pretty much eat any fruit/veg. But being a rabbit owner I am warey about some things being poisonous etc. 

I was wondering if other Harvest Mouse owners could tell me if there was black and white as to what they can and cant have. For instance I have a plum tree in my garden, would they be able to eat some plum? What sort of fruit and veg could I get that would go down a treat - definatley thinking Blackberries come september :mf_dribble:

Many Thanks

Lauren


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

I think majority of all fruit is safe, except citric fruits. I would have thought plums are safe as long as you don't give them the stone. Basically just try to give them what they would find/eat in the wild. Bare in mind fruit is high in sugar, so don't over feed them with fruit as for all animals, its about balance.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

They can have pretty much anything - I would avoid grapes.
Ours love berries of all kinds; blueberries, rasberries, strawberries, blackberries etc. Then they get a mass mix of veg's aswel. They also like baby corn snapped into a few pieces and they sit and chew it for hours.

For their dry mix, we make our own and it contains alot of seeds, grains, grases etc like barley, oats, wheat, maize, budgie seed, wild bird seed, parrot mix, along with little bits of dried fruit and veg and a small amount of small animal mix.

Hope this helps, if you want to try a bag of the mix we do then give me a PM and I can post you one out: victory:

Lucy x


----------

